# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  Boraras maculata

## Nowornever

I decided that my 4 Boraras maculata look rather bored @ home so I wanna get more. Where can I find more? Heard Tiong Bahru there got but how to get there? Thx.

----------


## Simon

you can try biotope

----------


## hwchoy

ahem… it is maculatus  :Smile:  

anyway, was at biotope last week but no maculatus, just merah.

----------


## kadios

Try the lfs at Ginza Plaza! Saw a lot of them a couple of weeks ago.

Cheers!

----------


## ckll

> ----------------
> On 11/18/2003 9:33:27 PM 
> 
> Try the lfs at Ginza Plaza! Saw a lot of them a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> Cheers!
> ----------------


Ya, Lake Aquarium at Ginza had a lot a week back. There's also another type with just one dot near the tail. 

Just to sidetrack .. still looking for brigittae  :Razz:

----------


## Nicky

I got mine from both TB and CS.
Almost the same pricing. Those at CS seemed to have slightly different markings though and I wonder if they are sub-species of each.

----------


## ckll

> ----------------
> On 11/18/2003 11:08:42 PM 
> 
> I got mine from both TB and CS.
> Almost the same pricing. Those at CS seemed to have slightly different markings though and I wonder if they are sub-species of each.
> ----------------


Hi Nicky, you mean maculatus or brigittae ? [ :Grin: ] 

If it's the latter, I know where I'll be tomorrow evening 
 :Razz:

----------


## Nicky

I also got my brigittae from TB. But of the 40pcs I got only 2 survive because of white-spot. Of the 2 that survive, one is male and the other female. The shop owner does not know what is Brigittae but they call it Mosquito rasbora. I have a standing order of 100pcs. You may want to stand behind me and get in the line[ :Grin: ]

----------


## ckll

Ya, was at TB abt a month ago asking for brigittae. Had a hard time explaining to the owner. He called his friend over the handphone, and the other guy seemed to know. Asked me to check The List on the net to keep a look out.

Would have been easier to tell him Mosquito Rasbora!  :Razz:  
Thanks!

Wow 100 pcs ?! Okay, I'm next in line [ :Grin: ]

----------


## Fei Miao

Hi ckll--
you've pm :Wink:

----------


## ckll

Hi Fei Miao, you've a PM!  :Smile:

----------


## Nowornever

Been busy all the holiday so replying only now... ... Biotope difficult to find lah. Din even see it laz time i take 157 and stop at queensway shopping. Did I do right a not? TB cheaper I heard but dunno how to get there. Ginga plaza? Where is it? How get there? I really wanna get more of these cute fellas... ... now still got, thx for e help!

----------


## hwchoy

for those of you who doesn't want to come to grief buying or ordering the wrong fish (100 wrong fishes can be quite traumatic) I suggest you print the following pictures and show it to the LFS. Don't assume they know fishes just because they sell them, and don't rely on common names.  :Confused:  

For those consulting FishBase, their pics are not always reliable.

_Boraras brigittae_ (1024×76 :Cool: 



_Boraras maculatus_ (1024×76 :Cool: 



_Boraras urophthalmoides_ (1024×76 :Cool:

----------


## clusterbx

Can info how much does one of the Boraras brigittae cost on the average?

Any requriements on the minimum number to keep?

They are pretty red, the kind of fish i like.  :Smile:

----------


## Simon

cluster, all of the rasbora choy has shown are bright red if healthy.. price ranges betweem $0.60 to $2 for the three different species, Biotope has stocks for them, including the merah

----------


## hwchoy

[quote:b9f66593c6="Simon"]cluster, all of the rasbora choy has shown are bright red if healthy.. price ranges betweem $0.60 to $2 for the three different species, Biotope has stocks for them, including the merah[/quote:b9f66593c6]

pic of the _Boraras merah_ now that Simon mentioned it. Note that the _B. urophthalmoides_ are usually yellow/orange, some may become red over the back.

----------

